# Intertrust Fertility IVF - has anyone used them?



## Frapwell (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All

Has anyone out there used Intertrust Fertility IVF? I'm about to embark on the donor egg process and came across them.  Almost seem too good to be true!

Thanks

F


----------

